# Bursig Center-Lift Motorcycle Stand Review



## moshe_levy (Aug 1, 2016)

All-

Tune in to find out how this innovative Bursig Center-Lift Motorcycle Stand allows for 1 handed lifting and lowering, making servicing chores a little easier than some traditional stands we're all used to.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19spQ4sirT0

-MKL


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

This stand is brilliant, I love and use mine all the time.


----------

